# Dry Skin ?



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I've noticed that Mimi has dry skin. She's black so it tends
to look like dandruff in her coat. I only bathe her once a month
so I don't think it's from over shampooing, and I use an oatmeal
moisturizing shampoo when I do bathe her.

Anyone else have this problem ? How do you treat it ?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I have had good luck with the Cain & Able lavender & peppermint shampoos. Ours are bathed weekly ( being dirt rolling garden dogs--lol) & not drying out. Another suggestion is Epi-Pet.com they have a great shampoo & treatment spray too


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Will shampoos help ? I was wondering if this was just a topical thing
or if maybe her I could do something different in her diet. She
does get Fish Oil and we just started Nupro as well.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd be curious to see what the fish oil and Nupro do. Mine are on both of those. Others here also rotate in Coconut Oil. I offer it but more as a treat.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

maybe something on her diet, mine its a little intolerant to grains, so i stopped grains and added vegetable oils, try a natural moisturizer shampoo and bathe her once a month like you are doing. or you can try this Malaseb Anti-Fungal Shampoo for Dogs, Cats, and Horses - 1800PetMeds


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dry skin can be due to poor nutrients, cold weather, reactions to certain shampoo and conditioners...so many things lol. dex has try skin but he also has lack of vitamins which im currently workin on


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do therapeutic doses of fish oil which is 1000mg per 10 pounds. Most capsules for people are 1000mg (but check the label as some are 2 capsules per dose, so they are 500mg each). 

Give 500mg of fish oil every day and I bet that dry skin/dandruff will disappear. The nupro will help too! Give it a little time and be liberal with the fish oil. Many people give it, but they don't give enough.

Also be sure you are giving plenty of red meats and fatty meats as well. Chicken is very lean as is rabbit and it can contribute to poor coat quality as it's not enough fat. Pork, beef, and lamb (mutton) should be the mainstays of her diet.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro had a problem with that when we first got him. He would literally scratch himself to death. The vet had us to add a tablespoon of olive oil to his dry food 2-3 times a week, and it worked wonders. And, he loved the taste of it!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

leila used to have the same problem. But it went away, not sure why. I'm not giving her anything extra right now..just her dog food. It is grain free however.
She gets bathed 1x month with just some moisturizing shampoo from petsmart and a oatmeal conditioner too.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Will shampoos help ? I was wondering if this was just a topical thing
> or if maybe her I could do something different in her diet. She
> does get Fish Oil and we just started Nupro as well.


I would try a different shampoo for sure. I have found in our climate the oatmeal shampoos aren't my favorite. And...daily brushing will really help. Try a soft/medium bristle brush ( I have a boars hair brush I love). Brushing helps circulation and boosts their lymphatic systems. Mine look forward to their daily groom session as do I! It really relaxes me at the end of the day 

From what I remember your diet was spot on before. If the oils are making her coat oily but not addressing her skin then she is not assimilating her nutrients properly. In this case unrefined apple cider vinegar is a good additive to her diet..it is a great digestive aid along with a ton of other great qualities. 

Another thought is to add Willard Water to the drinking water. It is an amazing supplement...google it, you will learn a lot and be impressed. It has been featured in Whole Dog Journal a few times over the years.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks ALL!

I'm def going to increase her fish oil like Tracy suggested and
see if that helps and look for a better shampoo.

Mel, I would like to try the Willard Water for myself too!


----------

